# 2,271 HX2 family vehicles would replace the Bundeswehr's old KAT I generation of



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jul 2017)

http://www.reuters.com/article/rheinmetall-orders-idUSL8N1JX1J1

German defence company Rheinmetall has won an order worth around 900 million euros ($1.02 billion) to supply over 2,200 trucks to the German army.

The contract will run for seven years, Rheinmetall said on Thursday, adding the 2,271 HX2 family vehicles would replace the Bundeswehr's old KAT I generation of trucks.

An initial lot of 558 trucks worth around 240 million euros have been taken under contract and are due for delivery within the 2018 to 2021 time frame.

Most of the key components such as engines, axles, transmissions and build-ons will be produced in Germany, but the vehicles will be assembled in the Rheinmetall MAN Military Vehicles (RMMV) plant in Vienna, Rheinmetall said.

https://www.upi.com/Defense-News/2017/07/06/Rheinmetall-supplying-Bundeswehr-with-2000-plus-trucks/4381499351931/


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Jul 2017)

*Most of the key components such as engines, axles, transmissions and build-ons will be produced in Germany, but the vehicles will be assembled in the Rheinmetall MAN Military Vehicles (RMMV) plant in Vienna, Rheinmetall said.*

Planning to annex Austria again, are they?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jul 2017)

Considering it's military procurement fiascos are possible greater than ours, might be best to keep it as a vassal state


----------

